# EVO car of the year



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

ECOTY is coming up in the December issue (out this month) and the GT-R is one of the contenders. My guess is it will be between the GT-R, the Gallardo and the GT2
evo Car of the year Gallery | evo News | News | evo


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

LP560 or R35


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

GT-R to win:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

GTR FTW, eCOTY is always a great read, will be good to see the reviews against the usually popular Porsche's.


----------



## Oaky (Nov 6, 2008)

Longish time reader, first time poster - I hope it's based on massiveness.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oaky said:


> Longish time reader, first time poster - I hope it's based on massiveness.


Sh*t - if that was the case I should have entered!!!opcorn:

D


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

2008 - GTR
2009 - R8 V10
2010 - GTR V-Spec


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Still seems odd having a car of the year that you cannot own, without importing it yourself.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

good point. surely the gtr should win next year!
or will it be vspec next year, even though we still can't buy it again.


----------



## ulysses (Mar 14, 2008)

GT-R one of "our top six surreal-world cars" ?? 

I would have thought it falls under ‘real world’ cars with surreal performance :chuckle:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Car of the year 2008 :clap:



> But in the end, the mighty Nissan GT-R cannot be denied it's victory. No it didn't ignite the fires of lust like the Alfa and Lambo. It's styling is perhaps an aquired taste. But the truth is, there isn't another performance car on the planet that's as devastatingly cost-effective as the Nissan.


Plenty more great quotes, enough for Car of the year 2009 as well 

Rich


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

any chance of a scan?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Its about 10 double pages so will take quite a while to scan, about 20 pages in total. I'll see what I can do.

EDIT: Make that 26


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

MacGTR said:


> Its about 10 double pages so will take quite a while to scan, about 20 pages in total. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> EDIT: Make that 26


Yikes I'd better find an excuse to fly to London asap. Seems I really do NOT want to miss that issue!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

still havent got mine!

Scan up soon please!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Still not in shops. Someone break the copyright laws please. Suggest re-registering under the name 'knockoffnigel' and posting scans.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

issue 125 for sale wed 12th november...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

i have my subscriber issue already - anyone want to know the line up and results?


----------



## Twickers (Sep 20, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> i have my subscriber issue already - anyone want to know the line up and results?


Derrrr let me think about it....:flame:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Twickers said:


> Derrrr let me think about it....:flame:


I was offering to be helpful so that others may know the whole line up and final result..not just the winner.

If sarcasm is all you can offer, then I wouldn't bother posting.:GrowUp:

D


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I think he was just joking. I, for one, think it is a great testament to what the guys at EVO have achieved that we hold so much store by what they say. I have to admit, it was probably that April '08 edition of EVO which finally tipped the balance for me such that I couldn't resist the temptation to hand over my deposit.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd like to know the whole line up and winner please!!!
I'll still go to the shops on Wed but if they've sold out I need to know!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Look away those that want to read the whole 26 pages first...

In reverse order:

Part 1 - Everyday cars:

Sabaru Impreza 330
Renaultsport Twingo 133
VW Scirroco 2.0 TSI
Fiat 500 Abarth
Alfa Brera V6 (Prodrive version)
Lexus IS-F
BMW M3 saloon
Caterham R500
Mini JCW 
Renaultsport Megane R26R

Megane then goes through to Part 2 v "Supercars"

Again in reverse order:

Aston Martin V8 Vantage 4.7 - 79.8 score
Maserati GranTurismo S - 85.8 score
Alfa Romeo 8C - 87.0 score
Renaultsport Megane R26R (phenomonal show for a £23k car) - 91.1 score
Porsche 997 GT2 - 92.4 score
Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 - 92.5 score

and the winner....

Nissan GTR - 93.3 score

D


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:
Brill! thanks for posting.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Crikey, the Subaru takes a kicking!! I'll take the GT2 please


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

The Caterham R500, an everyday car!!?

Great post


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

I think this is one of the best car of the year awards to get.
Evo is generally well respected and is always being accused of being pro porsche.

Would have been nice to have had a track test in there too and there wasnt quite enough feedback on the GTR itself but it is one article that will make the knockers take notice.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

just reserved copy at the newsagents for wed. hopefully a great read!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

peterpeter said:


> I think this is one of the best car of the year awards to get.
> Evo is generally well respected and is always being accused of being pro porsche.
> 
> Would have been nice to have had a track test in there too and there wasnt quite enough feedback on the GTR itself but it is one article that will make the knockers take notice.


I agree that Evo gets it right

Having seen TG last week the Lambo is definitely great ( esp the noise:bowdown1::bowdown1 but I can't reconcile that it is worth 3 times the cost of the GTR.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Read the article last night, always a great read. Well done Nissan


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

My copy of Evo dropped through the door yesterday and I couldn't wait to open it and read it knowing that the GT-R was in the test.

I feel that evo is pretty much the only magazine that write articles from a similar perspective to the average car enthusiast and they go into detail on certain things to really make you feel like you're sharing the drive with them.

I look to the opinions or evo mag and value those car-related opinions higher than any other source out there, because their views are simply about what makes you happy when motoring.

For the GT-R to come top at eCOTY, this is the highest acclaim the car could have received in my opinion, and Nissan should be very proud of themselves.


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

My copy of Evo dropped through the door yesterday and I couldn't wait to open it and read it knowing that the GT-R was in the test.

I feel that evo is pretty much the only magazine that write articles from a similar perspective to the average car enthusiast and they go into detail on certain things to really make you feel like you're sharing the drive with them.

I look to the opinions or evo mag and value those car-related opinions higher than any other source out there, because their views are simply about what makes you happy when motoring.



Frosty said:


> For the GT-R to come top at eCOTY, this is the highest acclaim the car could have received in my opinion, and Nissan should be very proud of themselves.


Here here :clap:


----------

